
MathInspector: Open-source release GNU GPL V3 - calhoun137
https://github.com/MathInspector/MathInspector
======
calhoun137
Project author here! Please let me know any feedback you have about this
project. I wanted to make a free open source math program that was better than
any other product on the market.

How did I do?

